# Looking for knitting club in Iowa City



## Knitabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello all! I am fairly new to this site, I've only been following a little over a month. I've seen posts from people in neighboring states but I'm wondering if anyone is in Iowa. Specifically Iowa City, IA...and are there any established knitting clubs or groups that meet. I'd love to socialize with other knitters and trade tips/experiences. 
Excited to hear from you, Knitabelle


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi! Hey, do several things, perhaps.

I found yarn shops in our tri-county area just by surfing. One could do the same for knitting clubs, too.

Another member on this forum said she advertised in the free Craig's list for the same thing you want - she got takers, too and posted again that 10 crafters were meeting in her home soon.

Our local club would meet in the next home so we swapped out being the host or hostess; Fun,too!!

Good luck!

Donna Rae
.........e/ne Iowa - I'm a Hawkeye, btw.

quote=Knitabelle]Hello all! I am fairly new to this site, I've only been following a little over a month. I've seen posts from people in neighboring states but I'm wondering if anyone is in Iowa. Specifically Iowa City, IA...and are there any established knitting clubs or groups that meet. I'd love to socialize with other knitters and trade tips/experiences. 
Excited to hear from you, Knitabelle [/quote]


----------



## Knitabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Donna, great suggestions! Go Hawks!!!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Knittabble , I'm from that area but no longer live there. I'd meet in a heartbeat. I'm in Mankato, Mn area and I don't know of a group here. hope you find wonderfull friends to keep you in stitches.
cheri


----------



## geometry mom (Apr 14, 2011)

I am in Muscatine, a bit of a drive for an afternoon of knitting. Do you have a local yarn shop? You might find some connections there. Our town has a nice yarn shop where you can take classes or just sit and knit in the store front window.


----------



## Jean100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in Elkhart (just north of Ankeny). about two hours away.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG I'm from Muscatine, what a surprise to see your post. we could have some fun knitting!
Cheri


----------



## Godschild (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in Davenport, but don't get to Iowa City very often. I machine knit, loom, and crochet......just don't have enough time to do all that I want!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't help you with any knitters, but, I would like to say a huge Thank You to Iowa City! Our daughter moved to Iowa City to get her Doctorate at the University. We live in Arizona and she knew absolutely no one there. About a month after she was there she had a life threatening medical condition. The people in your town were wonderful and made a tough time so much better! When we went to your graduation, I fell in love with Iowa City and the people there.


----------

